# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Musica de fondo

## Dragoneo

Hola a todos, me gustariasaber su opinion acerca de que tipo de musica utilizar para fondo en este tipo de magia, en lo persaçonal trabajo muy al estilo de lance burton con musica clasica como la de vivaldi, mozart, chopin, etc., pero tengo 19 años y soy rockero a mas no poder, siento que ese tipo de musica no contrasta conmigo por mi edad, la verdad queda bien con los efectos y me gusta que le añade bastante elegancia, ustedes que opinan?

----------


## McPincho

Tengo 22 años y me gusta la musica clasica, la encuentro muy oportuna para la magia, y conforme más elegante y desconocida mejor. Eso sí, hay que ser coherente y no se puede utilizar música clasica con depende que juegos o que ropa. No se ver a un mago con la estetica de Pardo, por ejemplo con música clásica, o al revés, un mago con un traje negro, camisa blanca y pajarita y que utilize un tema de Rock. Hay excepciones, claro, si tu personaje es cómico y una forma de hacer comedia es jugar con los contrastes, pero esto ya es mucho más complicado

----------


## Juan Suricalday

Puedes probar con B.S.O. de películas que te gusten, que suelen ser de orquesta pero modernas, por ejemplo, Spirit (Es la historia de un caballo, de Walt Disney), la saga de Harry Potter, ... incluso Matrix. Prueba y ya nos contarás. Un saludo.

----------


## Jocker

Pongas la música que pongas, siempre debe quedar en segundo plano respecto a tu actuación. La gente no debe prestar mas atención al temazo que has puesto que a lo que puedas hacer tu como mago en un escenario. La gente e tienen que acordar de ti y no de la música que pusiste. En blogdemagia hay unos artículos muy interesantes sobre este tema y que te pueden ayudar mucho.

http://blogdemagia.com/2006/12/13/la...-presentacion/

----------


## Dragoneo

Muchas gracias, ya cheke el link y creo que optare por componer musica instrumental "rockera" pero a la vez suve (como algunas partes de las canciones de mago de oz).

Saludos magicos y gracias por su ayuda.

----------


## Marvill

La musica es importante, creo que deberias usar la que te haga sentir mas a gusto. Hay musica rock muy ponible, pero debes adaptar , no solo el personaje si no el ritmo y en algunos casos la presentacion.

----------


## Dragoneo

Y que les parece hacer musica (o bajar) con puros midis?

Por cierto (un poco aparte del tema), alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar midis de musica clasica o electronica?, es que quiero experimentar algo con ellos.

Saludos.

----------


## ALEX ALAN

Es que "midis" no es nada.
Supongo que lo que quieres buscar son "Samples"
("muestreos"..que diría Cervantes)

----------


## humorymagia

El MIDI es la partitura... luego le pones un instrumento y asi suena..

----------


## NachoCaeiro

Siento deciros que ¿MIDIS no es nada? pero por favor ¿Samples? viva la musica ¿MIDI es la partitura? pero que es esto, aficionado a la magia, artesano de la madera pero 20 años de pianista profesional, ? tendre algo que decir? MIDI=Musical Interface for Digital Instruments, solo es un protocolo de comunicacion entre aparatos digitales, su secuencia permite manejar instrumentos, no solo reproducir musica insitu, lo correcto de todos modos es secuecia MIDI, Una SAMPLE es una muestra digital de audio que puede ser de muchos tipos. Una partitura, es una partitura, supongo que habras visto mas de una.
Si teneis dudas con este tema o necesitais algo y os puedo ayudar, aqui estoy, estoy esguro de poder ayudaros mejor en musica que en magia, que yo necesito mucha ayuda.

----------


## NachoCaeiro

Si deseas encontrar "MIDIS" entra en google y escribe literalmente incluso comillas, "MIDI" espera, baja la pagina y pulsa RESTRINGIR A LOS RESULTADOS abre comillas pon tu interprete o autor y cierra comillas pulsa nuevamente buscar y diviertete, las comillas sirve para que la busqueda sea literal y no se desvie la busqueda.
Un saludo.

----------


## sacrone

Esto esta bien, la musica para un espectaculo suele ser uno de los puntos en los cuales solemos fallar los magos. Me inclullo en el saco. De todos modos si te puedo ayudar en algo Dragoneo es diciendote algunas cosillas de las que yo uso. Moby esta bastante bien, tiene un poco de todo, lento y movidito segun tus necesidades. Despues tienes el archiconocido y usado por cienes y cientos de magos "mike oldfield" y sus tubular bells. Ni que decir tiene que una de mis  bandas sonoras favoritas es la de Amelie, me parece algo super mágico y dentro de la musica clasica hay un par de recopilatorios de los que se puede sacar mucho provecho, en concreto de los clasicos divertidos. No se si habreis oido hablar de ellos?? Bueno espero poderte haber ayudado un saludo.

----------


## NachoCaeiro

Pues si, tambien puedes buscar musica de MAGIC FLY, TANGERINE-DREAM, KITARO, VANGELIS, ENIA, etc... en cualquier casono todo queda bien con musica fantastica, Jazz, blues y ragtime son muy animadas para rutinas en las que se sucedan apariciones y desapariciones.

----------


## Zamo

Saludos. El caso es el siguiente. Todo depende de para que quieras la musica, y con ello os lanzo un miniconsejo y una peticion.

Yo uso musica para mis espectaculos, pero musica determinada para efectos determinados. Como miniconsejo, usar BSO de las peliculas que te gusten, y como aportacion, son muy utiles las peliculas de tim barton, en concreto el que las hace, el compositor se llama Danny Elfman. Tiene muschisima musica util para espectaculos de magia. Personalmente poco a poco me fui comprando cds de eél y tengo que casi toda la discografia.

Por otro lado, ¿donde puedo encontrar musica o si alguien sabe el nombre de musica para hacer charlas? musica larga y graciosa, ya que casi todos los juegos que hago les doy un toque comico. Un ejemplo caro, la musiquilla de fondo de las peliculas españolas o la tipica musica de benny hill. Esa musica que te permite hablar cuando esta de fondo y ambienta muy bien. Si alguien sabe el nombre de la de Benny hill o similar, larga y para hacer charlas divertidas.... lo agradeceria.

----------


## Zamo

Por casualidad escuche un programa de M80 en la radio donde ponen musica ambiental e instrumental. Es la denominada musica NEW AGE. Esa musica puede gustarte para algunos espectaculos o efectos.

 :Wink1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Zamo, precisamente Danny Elfman tiene unas cuantas canciones festivas (la música en el pub de la Novia Cadaver, las de Oggie Boggie en Pesadilla, unas cuantas de los Simpson...)

 De todas maneras, siempre puedes probar con música irlandesa para pubs, jerigonzas, coplas de pique, chirigotadas (instrumentales), por supuesto clásicos como Vivaldi, Mozart, Brahms, Gershwin, Katchadourian, Petrucci... ¡puf! y así del mundo pués, música klezmer, charango, champeta criolla, el candombe uruguallo o la jota o las sevillanas...

----------


## Zamo

Hombre eidanyoson, que de tiempo!!!!. Hombre yo no me imagino un efecto, con unas sevillanas...me refiero..un efecto ppara espectaculo como.....tormenta de nieve.... escuchando la cara a cara.....


pd: joer po si que sabes estilos!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues sí que queda raro sí  :P . Pero me puse a decir tipos de música más o menos joviales (más o menos) así de carrerilla y creo que olvidé para qué eran, para quién, para q... , en fin.

 Aún así, existen sevillanas y jotas instrumentales, y, tal vez no te sirvan para una tormenta china, pero de música de fondo mientras cuentas tu historia en el bar que es lo que has propuesto, pues depende.

----------


## rafa cama

Yo no recomendaría utilizar MIDI's como banda sonora. En primer lugar, la calidad depende MUCHO de las fuentes de sonido. En segundo lugar, es muy posible que la mezcla no quede bien. De un sinte a otro puede haber muchas diferencias en los volúmenes relativos de los diferentes sonidos. En tercer lugar, como se te quede una nota colgada, a la porra el número (y esas cosas pasan. Cada vez menos, pero pasan).

En cuanto a la elección de música, tienes que tener en cuenta que te va a llevar tiempo encontrar la adecuada para cada número. Ve probando, y no te cierres a priori a nada. Eso sí, a mi modo de ver, instrumental es mejor. En onda rockera, Satriani y Vai son dos claros ejemplos a escuchar.

Otro día hablaremos del uso de un pasodoble en una rutina de cuerdas.

Saludines.

----------


## eidanyoson

El Mago Torero ¿existe?. podría ser un personaje interesante, así todo poses y pases. Y terminando apoteósicamente tirando la montera a los espectadores (y dando sin querer al vaso de Larios con Cocacola que tenía la mujer del vestido azul oscuro, que mira tú por donde, del susto, se ha levantado dando un grito y ha tirado las aceitunas a su marido, que estaba mirando de reojo a una rubia imponente dos mesas a la derecha. Te has quedado sin final apoteósico y encima te toca pagar una bebida con piscolabis y un par de tintorerías baratas..., pero lo peor, esa noche, la rubia imponente dos mesas más a la derecha, se ha ido del pub sin saber ni quién eras  :( . Habrá que probar los capotes en otras plazas.)

----------


## rafa cama

De hecho, no era un comentario por decir. Me temo que en el Laberinto usamos un pasodoble (El Gato Montés) en una rutina de cuerdas.

Saludines.

----------


## letang

> Hombre yo no me imagino una tormenta de nieve con unas sevillanas


Pues sería una buena justificación a ese abanico que sí que no pinta nada ahí.
A los chinos les pegaba el abanico, pero a los occidentales...
Con unas sevillanas el abanico quedaría precioso, y después, coges un puñado de papelitos y lo conviertes en un farolillo.

Y olé.  :Wink1:

----------


## galmer

En el primer espectaculo de magia que hice llevaba mucha música intrumental de  DOn BYRON, un clarinetista que toca muchísimos estulos. En concreto de su disco BUG MUSIC podeis sacar un montón de temas divertidos, irónicos, alegres, desenfadados y todo ello instrumental y con un tempo estupendo para números de manipulación, mudos o para música de fondo.

----------


## Theother

Musica buena puede ser Vangelis o David Lanz segun el tipo de actuuacion.  :o

----------


## Zamo

> En el primer espectaculo de magia que hice llevaba mucha música intrumental de  DOn BYRON, un clarinetista que toca muchísimos estulos. En concreto de su disco BUG MUSIC podeis sacar un montón de temas divertidos, irónicos, alegres, desenfadados y todo ello instrumental y con un tempo estupendo para números de manipulación, mudos o para música de fondo.


Execelnte!

----------


## generator

hay una buena variedad de musica que podes implementar, es cuestion de gustos, aca ya te dijeron bastantes, pero intenta una que a vos tambien te de tranquilidad.
tambien asegurate de que no tengas ningun maldito amigo que te altere la musica como me paso a mi una vez :( un papelon enfrente de todos, cuando me grabaron en el casette (hablo de antes, ahora ya fueron los casettes..) a mitad de tema ruidos bastantes desagradables :(

----------


## Pardo

Yo siempre uso Rock de fondo en mis espectaculos, de hecho, hasta he tenido a una banda de Rock tocando en directo en mi espectaculo numero 100 de Konfidencial_Mente... algo que se repetira, ya que quedo realmente muy, pero que muy bien y tubo una buenisima aceptación por el público.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## animal.gt

si te gusta el rock y la musica clasica escucha "yngwie malmsteen" puede que te ayude.

el toca usica clasica a su modo (heavy)

puede que encuentres la musica clasica con la que hasta ahora estuviste actuado pero en su version

att.

----------


## Hector_Sevilla

Desde este hilo agradecer al gran *eidanyoson* por su inconmensurable ayuda en la búsqueda de algunos temas músicales. Gran conocimiento, gusto y empatía musical.

GRACIAS.

----------


## magosiul@hotmail.com

hola a todos:

bueno yo al igual qu dragoneo , por mi edad, la musica clasica me hace fingir mucho y con respecto de todo mi show ,que es digamos un poco mas movido , para mi contrasta demasiado ver a un mago que en su show musical se mueve lento y relajado terminando la musica se ponga mas pilas y todo , yo prefiero desde la cancion (de entrada) dar a notar mi personaje de mago , usando musica electronica o movida te recomendaria si tu rutina es con muchos flash , desapariciones rapidas , apariciones seguidas grupos como los sgtes:

-dj tiesto
-enur calabria
-dj mangoo
-dj fenit 
-the cynic proyect.  


yo personalmente , mas que flashs en mi rutina , hay gestos graciosos y que animan a la gente , como por ejemplo :

-lou vega 

y por ultimo si quieres musica mas calmada te recomiendo : 

peter gabriel - in your eyes.


Magisiulisticos saludos a todos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ey, Hector, eso no vale,   :Oops:   :Oops:

----------


## zdan

Yo me sumo a lo de las bandas sonoras. Por ejemplo, de Amelie hay un par de canciones que uso para mi rutina de Aros Chinos y para la bolsa y el huevo.
El juego de las luces ( el de Juan Mayoral) lo hago a ritmo de Moulin Rouge (la peli antigua, con la música de Auric).

Idígoras hacía la manipulación de bolas con Las Cuatro Estaciones.

Y para empezar y terminar un espectáculo suelo poner _Realidad o sueño_ de Jarabe de Palo, Harry Potter o _Buongiorno Principessa_ de _ La vida es bella_.

También a veces pongo la de Rocky o el tema principal de Superman ("para darme ánimos" suelo decir...)

Desde luego, si son canciones durante un juego es poco recomendable que tengan letra, a menos que quieras hacer algún gag. (Por ejemplo en un juego de supuesto "mentalismo" pongo _ Qué será, será..._)

Son sólo ideas...

----------


## zdan

Qué de nombres de músicos a buscar...!!
Gracias por las ideas!

----------


## magicano

Kiss from a Rose -  Seal

----------


## elmagobarreda

Porque no hacemos una cosa ? Cojeis vuestra mejor cancion, para cada cosa, por ejemplo, yo uso la de matrix para los pañuelos, pra los aros chinos uso...
Asin seria mejor creo yo... 

Yo de estilos soy seguidor de Yunke, me gusta su estilo de musica, con marcha, y su estilo de hacer los numero son muy buenos.

Saludos.

----------


## magic_adry

> Hola a todos, me gustariasaber su opinion acerca de que tipo de musica utilizar para fondo en este tipo de magia, en lo persaçonal trabajo muy al estilo de lance burton con musica clasica como la de vivaldi, mozart, chopin, etc., pero tengo 19 años y soy rockero a mas no poder, siento que ese tipo de musica no contrasta conmigo por mi edad, la verdad queda bien con los efectos y me gusta que le añade bastante elegancia, ustedes que opinan?


Pues coje el Canon (versión rock) yo lo he hecho jaja está muy wapa

----------

